# White "slug" looking worm in goats poo-tapeworm?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I was out in the barn tonight and moe went by and I noticed something white on the underside of his tail. He pooped when I was looking at him and there are lots of these white "slug" or "small snail" looking things in his poo. 

Are they tapeworms? They move like a snail but do resemble what I see on-line that is referred to as a tapeworm segment. They don't looke like a piece of rice to me though?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

They sound exactly like a tapeworm from your description. I recommend Safeguard, but then I'm in Oregon and it still works well here. Not sure if your area has a resistance in the population or not. Valbazen is supposed to work everywhere, just not to be used in pregnant does.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I could do safeguard. I also heard that equimax works well? I could do that as well. How many days do you deworm them (I think you have to do so many days in a row, correct?)

I think I have to worm them all--yikes! 8 of them--that is going to be pricey with syringe dewormers-isn't it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

safeguard doesn't work in my area... and never used equmax... 

I use Valbezen....I worm them... then again 10 days later...then again 10 days later.. 3x total.. do not use on preggo's


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

hmmm....three of the 8 could be pregnant? what should I use? :scratch:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Equamax is safe to give durring pregnancy. It does work well for us when we use the 3xs treatment like Pam suggested. Equamax has two ingredients in it and I don't have the tube with me to look at the ingredients. Ivermectin & I think Prazequantel but not sure if I remember right. I am also not sure that the ivermectin will kill tapeworms as a different wormer is needed... even dogs taking ivermectin in Heart guard have to take something else if tape worms occur. Hopefully someone else can help know what the other ingredient in Equamax is and if it kills tape worms. I think it is prazenquentel at 14% and it probably will kill the tapeworms.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is also a good idea to worm them and then be there the next day after their morning feeding to pick up the droppings. You will probably have some pretty good size worms being eliminated and if you can clean them out of your pasture you will cut down on the contamination.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok I am going to go get the equimax today then. Do I dose them once a day for a number of days or do I do the 3x10 rotation? 

Thanks everyone!

Oh I will dose them and keep them in small pens then let them out and clean the pens up. So hopefully this will help but my head spins thinking all these eggs are everywhere :veryangry: Could they have gotten these from lice? I know dogs get tapes from fleas and my goats had lice the end of feb/march?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe if your giving safeguard you have to do it three days in a row with high doses <3-4x a horse dose>, then again 10 days later, but someone can tell me if I am wrong, however I remember doing that dosage in the past.

Equimax is safe, we've used it, and still use it off and on as our alternate wormer. So far we haven't noticed any issues with it as far as resistance, but we're in Ky.
We give it 3x a horse dose, then again 10 days later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres a cheaper brand of the same drugs...Zimectrin Gold...it contains 1.55% Ivermectin and 7.75% Praziquantal, Tractor Supply carries it.

Dose it the same as you would if using Ivermectin paste...get weights and triple them, 1cc will worm a 208lb goat(69lbs actual weight) and dose it once a week for 3 weeks, you can start or followup with Safeguard by dosing for 3 days in a row, wait 10 days and dose with the Prazi or vice versa


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Question I have been wondering is: What is the actual praziquantel dosage for goats? I ask, because I have heard/read repeatedly to just triple dose Equimax, Zimecterin Gold, or Quest Plus. However, Equimax has roughly twice as much praziquantel as Zimecterin Gold does, and Quest Plus has 1.5 times that in Zimecterin Gold - but the appropriate dose of moxidectin (the other ingredient in Quest Plus) is only 1.25 times the horse dose, so triple dosing it would be overdosing the moxidectin. Just confused, and would like to know the actual mg/kg dosing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goober said:


> Question I have been wondering is: What is the actual praziquantel dosage for goats? I ask, because I have heard/read repeatedly to just triple dose Equimax, Zimecterin Gold, or Quest Plus. However, Equimax has roughly twice as much praziquantel as Zimecterin Gold does, and Quest Plus has 1.5 times that in Zimecterin Gold - but the appropriate dose of moxidectin (the other ingredient in Quest Plus) is only 1.25 times the horse dose, so triple dosing it would be overdosing the moxidectin. Just confused, and would like to know the actual mg/kg dosing.


For the Quest, our vet told us to double dose it for a horse, not to triple dose it.

As for the Equimax, we were told to triple the dose.


----------

